# Needing Some Advice on Career Change



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

Have you taken any classes related to the electrical trade? Have you acquired the required study materials and books? 

Being proactive with your education and career my get you a foot in the door.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

What do you do now, or have done in the past?

Any transferrable skills?

Low voltage, control panels, wiring pumps/motors....

If you can tweak your resume along those lines, that may open some doors for you.

Add in words like,
Looking to expand on my knowledge and skills...

Seeking a career oppurtunity to better support my family...

Wording is very important to show your mature, looking for long term employment and have a family to support.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenguy29 (Apr 19, 2018)

I have taken a few introductory classes. Learning my some basic and next level theory. The classes also worked through the tools to use, job site safety, and lab work working with tools and doing some wiring. I guess I don’t know how to get the low voltage experience because even for entry level positions require experience.


----------



## EtrnlFlux (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello Greenguy. One year in myself (Started late as well). I did the whole run through with applying to the Union to be wait listed myself. (Scored well enough to be inside wireman, and 94% on interview) Experience is going to be key, and to do that, you are better off joining residential for now until you get a minimum of a thousand hours in. After that, generally companies may be more inclined to look further into hiring you because you have OTJ training. What they teach in class is all well and good, but its.... Different out there. The pay may not be great, but its a good way to get hours under the belt to a better career.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Green. How old are you and what are you doing for a living now? At this moment.


----------



## Greenguy29 (Apr 19, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> Green. How old are you and what are you doing for a living now? At this moment.


I am 30 years old I just took a job at a call center to make sure money is coming in for my family. Had been looking for about 9 months for a place to get my foot in the door with no success.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Greenguy29 said:


> I am 30 years old I just took a job at a call center to make sure money is coming in for my family. Had been looking for about 9 months for a place to get my foot in the door with no success.



Good luck. I would not ever wish a call center job on anyone.
I know because I'm the guy calling!


On a serious note. I spent over one hour with Directv just to get a bill straightened out.
The problem was not the CSR. It was the automated call system that aggravates the customer before he ever gets to a real person.
So I can feel for you man.


Don't give up. You're still young. You have time to get what you want.


----------

